# How old is your puppy an dhow much does he weigh?



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

I can not believe how quickly Benny is growing! He is 12 weeks old and weighs 7.7 lbs. I think he might be a big Havanese.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BennyBoy said:


> I can not believe how quickly Benny is growing! He is 12 weeks old and weighs 7.7 lbs. I think he might be a big Havanese.


Sounds like he might be planning to be a big boy, although they DO grow at different rates. Some grow early and stop early, while others grow for longer. Kodi was 6 lbs at 11 weeks, 16.5 lbs at 10 months, and has never gained another ounce (now 3 years old). So he's on the large side, but there are many even bigger. Other people have said their Havs are still filling out well into their second year.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

krandall said:


> Sounds like he might be planning to be a big boy, although they DO grow at different rates. So grow early and stop early, while others grow for longer. Kodi was 6 lbs at 11 weeks, 16.5 lbs at 10 months, and has never gained another ounce (now 3 years old). So he's on the large side, but there are many even bigger. Other people have said their Havs are still filling out well into their second year.


My mom's Hav is around 13lbs, although when he stays with us he gets fatter - he is a food thief and loves to steal the kids' food!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Jasmine is 7 pounds at six months.


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

Joey is six pounds and 6 1/2 months old. Both of his parents were seven pounds, so he may be a little guy. But we tell him he's a "Big, big boy"! and he believes us....


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

Charly girl is now 9 months and almost 9 lbs. Both her parents are small.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

At 11wks, Kodi was 3.5lbs. He is 6yrs and 19lbs, but he has a thyroid problem.

Shelby was.4.5 lbs at 11wks. She is 5 and is 13lbs.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee will be 5 months next week. He weighs 6 pounds. His breeder thinks he will stay on the smaller side.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie was 4 lbs at 4 months old, 7 lbs at 9 months and seems to have topped out at almost 9lbs nearing her 2nd birthday!


----------



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

Digs is almost 2 and weighs about 12 lbs.

Odie is just over 7 months and weighs in at 15 lbs! I can feel his ribs, he's just a really big boy.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't remember Tucker's weight when he was a wee pup, but at 6 mos. he was 10 lbs. Now at 3 yrs. he's 18 lbs. June, the breeder, told us she thought he'd be a bigger Hav and she was right. Tucker's vet says he's at a good weight. He can feel Tucker's ribs and there's definition at the waist.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

LJS58 said:


> Joey is six pounds and 6 1/2 months old. Both of his parents were seven pounds, so he may be a little guy. But we tell him he's a "Big, big boy"! and he believes us....


LOL! I bet he does .


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Gemma is 5 months and 9 lb


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Benny's parents were both on the larger side, so I guess he will be too. Either way - we love him!


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine will be 7 months on the 29th and we just weighed him tonight: 10.8 pounds.


----------



## Happy2hav (May 7, 2012)

Isn't there a rule of thumb? Four times the weight at 8 weeks.... Or double the weight at 16 weeks. Like to hear if this is accurate in your experiences.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Izzy-bella is 14.8 and is almost two

Stella-bella is 5.0 and is almost 3 months


Hoping the little one will be about the same as Izzy..good size for us. 

Izzy weighed 5.5 at 3 months so hopefully they will be about the same.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

I used to be able to call Bobby the "little one," but he is now three pounds bigger than my 10-year-old Maltese. So now, he is the young 'un instead.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Ozzie is 1 year and 10.5 lbs, the Doc said he was at his perfect weight


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Makes mine sound like a moose.  But his mom was 8 pounds and his dad was 14, so it seems like he'll be closer to his dad's size. Eddie from NY has Bobby's littermate, Jesse, who is about the same size last time we talked.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter (black & white) 3 1/2 years 17 pounds. Breeder said he would be 12 pounds. I imagine if he was not neutered he might be 12 pounds..maybe. He loves to eat and will take any snack you give him. I have to say no lots of times.

Jack is 13 pounds at almost 1 1/2 years. Both boys will skip meals at times when they are not hungry or they have an upset tummy.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Dexter and Jack...what a pretty picture ...they are really handsome...and the roses are so lovely. 

The picture is so sharp and clear...good job.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie is going to be two in July and weighs 8 lbs. Zoey is 17 mo and weighs 11 lbs ( I think she is stealing Maddie's food.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy is a tad over 2 years old and she weighs aprox. 14.5 lbs. She is not over weight, but just a big sturdy girl. I was kind of surprised she got as big as she did...I thought she would be more her parents size which was 11 lbs. I guess ya just never know.


----------



## J and Paul Anka (May 6, 2012)

Paul Anka just got weighed today! He is 13 weeks and 6 lbs! His momma Bella weighs 8 lbs! Pretty sure he is going to size up bigger than her!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

At 12 wks. old Tori weighed 2.5 lbs. Now, at nearly 5 yrs. old, she weighs 9.5 lbs.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

I think Bob was 4 pounds at 10 weeks when we got him.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Jesse will be 7 months old on may 29, i weighed him on the 18th he was 10 lbs. Jesse sends a kiss to his handsome brother Bobby *


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Eddie said:


> *Jesse will be 7 months old on may 29, i weight him on the 18th he was 10 lbs. Jesse sends a kiss to his handsome brother Bobby *


Bobby returns the kiss to his equally handsome brother Jesse. For a while there, Jesse was bigger (by a little) than Bobby. Seems Bob is nearly a full pound heavier than Jesse now. Obviously they'll be closer to the size of their dad (14 pounds) than their mom (8 pounds).


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

J and Paul Anka said:


> Paul Anka just got weighed today! He is 13 weeks and 6 lbs! His momma Bella weighs 8 lbs! Pretty sure he is going to size up bigger than her!


I love that your dog is names Paul Anka!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley is 5 1/2 months and he weighs 8 pounds


----------



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

Oscar weighs in at 12.5 lbs. at 7 months. He's also always hungry, and so far seems to be maintaining good muscle tone. We'll need to keep an eye on this though as the kids can't say no to him.


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

I just got an email from my breeder and the pups had a vet visit today. Sadie's official weight at almost 8 weeks is 2lbs, 2 oz. She is the wee one of the bunch.


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

Quick question, has anyone used this weight chart before? Was it pretty much correct? If so it looks like Miss Sadie is going to be pretty small. Which I don't actually mind, but it seems unlikely because neither of her parents were quite that small.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

AckTivity said:


> Quick question, has anyone used this weight chart before? Was it pretty much correct? If so it looks like Miss Sadie is going to be pretty small. Which I don't actually mind, but it seems unlikely because neither of her parents were quite that small.


INTERESTING SITE! If it's true to form, my boy will be about 12 1/2 pounds, give or take. It only goes up to 26 weeks, and he'll be 28 weeks in a few days, so I'm guesstimating where he was a couple weeks ago. It's only a matter of ounces, so...

But compared to my Maltese, he's already a moose. He's 3 pounds heavier than my Maltese NOW. O,O


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

AckTivity said:


> Quick question, has anyone used this weight chart before? Was it pretty much correct? If so it looks like Miss Sadie is going to be pretty small. Which I don't actually mind, but it seems unlikely because neither of her parents were quite that small.


I just did it based in Tillie's weight when she was 14 weeks old 3 lbs, 7 oz and it said full grown she would be 6 lbs 7 oz. Tilie is almost 2 years old and she weighs 8 lbs 12 oz... so, it was off by about 2 1/2 lbs...

Often times havs will continue to grow/fill out well into thier second year. SO this chart may just take into account what your pup MAY weigh around 6-9 months or something??? When Tillie was 7 months old she was 7 lbs...


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie is 17 weeks old and weighs exactly 5.0 lbs.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

AckTivity said:


> Quick question, has anyone used this weight chart before? Was it pretty much correct? If so it looks like Miss Sadie is going to be pretty small. Which I don't actually mind, but it seems unlikely because neither of her parents were quite that small.


 Based on his 7.7lbs at 12 weeks, it predicts Benny will be 15lb 15oz. He goes to the vet today, so I will report back his official weight...


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> I just did it based in Tillie's weight when she was 14 weeks old 3 lbs, 7 oz and it said full grown she would be 6 lbs 7 oz. Tilie is almost 2 years old and she weighs 8 lbs 12 oz... so, it was off by about 2 1/2 lbs...
> 
> Often times havs will continue to grow/fill out well into thier second year. SO this chart may just take into account what your pup MAY weigh around 6-9 months or something??? When Tillie was 7 months old she was 7 lbs...


I did it too, and I agree that it seems to underestimate the full grown weight by quite a lot. Joey was 2.2 lbs at 8 weeks, and it said he would be 6.3 lbs full grown. He is about 6 lbs now and he's 6 months old, and definately not overweight for his size/age. When I put in 6 lbs at 6 months, it says he will be 7.2 lbs, a full pound more that the original prediction. Based on the size of his parents (both 7 lbs) the prediction of 7.2 lbs seems more accurate.


----------



## J and Paul Anka (May 6, 2012)

BennyBoy said:


> I love that your dog is names Paul Anka!


lol! Thanks, we started off with that name before we got him to have something to call him until we figured out a name. It stuck.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Cassie is now 7 months and is 7lbs. Is that average? I thought she would stay on the small side?


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

nlb said:


> Cassie is now 7 months and is 7lbs. Is that average? I thought she would stay on the small side?


To me, that IS the small side! lol Mine is the same age as yours (turning 7 months in a few days) and he's already almost 11 pounds.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Blue_Persuasion said:


> To me, that IS the small side! lol Mine is the same age as yours (turning 7 months in a few days) and he's already almost 11 pounds.


Hi Blue!
My vet said, "Don't over feed your dog!" because in the last two weeks she gained half a pound! She was just fixed and didn't get to RLH like usual...lol
Maybe it's time to switch from puppy food to adult food?

I like my vet, but she didn't even know what Angel Eyes is.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

nlb said:


> Cassie is now 7 months and is 7lbs. Is that average? I thought she would stay on the small side?


Yes, that IS small!! LOL a lot of the new forum puppies are 8,9,10 lbs at 5,6 months old!! Tillie is a small hav and she is a little under 9 lbs... I'm sure Cassie will grow more. Tillie was also 7 lbs at 7 months.. she is almost 2 yrs now.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Tammy. Big, or small I love her so much! :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

AckTivity said:


> Quick question, has anyone used this weight chart before? Was it pretty much correct? If so it looks like Miss Sadie is going to be pretty small. Which I don't actually mind, but it seems unlikely because neither of her parents were quite that small.


It was WAY off for Kodi, based on his weight at 12 weeks. It said he should have been 12 lbs 13 oz. He is actually 16.5 lbs, and doesn't have an ounce of fat on him.

That said, the parents' size doesn't ALWAYS tell you the size the puppy will be. Kodi is much bigger than either of his parents.


----------



## Carol2012 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jackson is 7 months and is 12 lbs. He has been at this weight for about 2 months now. I think it's because of all the walks and running he does.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

nlb said:


> Hi Blue!
> My vet said, "Don't over feed your dog!" because in the last two weeks she gained half a pound! She was just fixed and didn't get to RLH like usual...lol
> Maybe it's time to switch from puppy food to adult food?
> 
> I like my vet, but she didn't even know what Angel Eyes is.


HUH?!?! Really? Trooper has gained like that between two week visits, and my vet just keeps saying you can't overfeed a puppy. Hmm.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

This thread makes me want to take Trooper in just to get weighed. If I put him on the adult scale in the lobby I'm sure it would be free. I much prefer the baby scale they have because it tends to seem more accurate. I'm sure they'd charge me for that since I'd have to have someone do it for me. Too bad they don't have a baby scale in the lobby...

He lost weight last time we were there, so I'm really kind of curious where he's at now.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Lucky at almost 5 months is almost 14 pounds. He was 6 pounds at 8 weeks so what would the charts say??24 pounds? His breeder thought 20 something. Both parents were large. Seems like a giant compared to others on the forum.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Alcibides said:


> Lucky at almost 5 months is almost 14 pounds. He was 6 pounds at 8 weeks so what would the charts say??24 pounds? His breeder thought 20 something. Both parents were large. Seems like a giant compared to others on the forum.


Lucky can be in the running with Benny for world's largest Havanese!


----------



## luv2bmomof4 (Feb 29, 2012)

Bella is 10.1 lbs and is 27.5 weeks old when I got her at 8.5 weeks old she weight 2 lbs 6oz the chart told me should be around 8.5 lbs but she is already passed that and I am sure she may not be done growing yet. I hope she stays where is is now but I doubt it..lol


----------



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

Gilbert is 4lbs 4ozs at 11 weeks. Supposedly he'll only grow to be 8-10 pounds... we'll see!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Today, Emmie is 20 weeks old and weighs 5 lbs 12 ozs.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Bumi is 3 Yrs old and weights 12.5 lbs
Toby is 8 months and weights 11 lbs


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Izzy Bella is two years old and weighs 15.3 

Stella Bella is 14 weeks old and weighs 5.9 

Almost exactly the same that Izzy weighed at that age.

It will be interesting to see if they will weigh about the same when Stella is two and Izzy is four!!!!

Izzy's weight is just right for her size, according to the vet.


----------



## atcc (Jun 8, 2012)

*nipping puppy*

Hello all! we have a new 3.5 month old male havanese puppy and he's great , but he is very nippy towards my two kids. I know he wants to play but it can be painful for them. Does anyone have similar experiences? will they grow out of this? he's fine with the adults. Thanks


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Part of it is an age thing, part of it needs to be taught. How old are your kids? Because that makes a difference.


----------



## atcc (Jun 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> Part of it is an age thing, part of it needs to be taught. How old are your kids? Because that makes a difference.


My kids are 9 and 12. he mostly picks on my 9 yr old.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atcc said:


> My kids are 9 and 12. he mostly picks on my 9 yr old.


One thing that works well with mild nippers is to make a high pitched "OUCH!!!" noise when a puppy nips, then cease all attention for a couple of minutes. (it doesn't have to be very long)

Some puppies just find this more exciting, and will follow, nipping at heels. If the puppy does that, he needs to be quietly and gently (but without fussing over him either) picked up and put in his ex-pen for a time out. All the humans then have to walk away and totally ignore him. He can come back out again when he has settled down and is quiet.

It can take a number of these "time outs" before he gets the message, but he will. Havanese puppies want nothing more than to be with their "peeps". If he finds out that when he nips, no one will play with him anymore, he'll get the message!

If this doesn't work, I would strongly advise that you find a good, positive trainer who can come to your house, watch them interact with the puppy, and teach your kids how to handle him in ways that discourage his nipping and develop a strong, positive bond with him.


----------

